# World's ugliest chihuahua



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Actually, it's a chihuahua/Chinese crested cross...but I can definitely see the chi in its eyes. 

Ah, a face only a mother could love. And even then it'd be pushing it. :coolwink:


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Poor little mite 

x


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow. Just wow.

I think all breeds are beautiful and precious, but that is the ugliest dog I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Aww, bless it! I think it's sweet  Well I'd own her anyway


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww hes cute! ugly or not hes cute! i would own him


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

BYB/mill survivor? Looks like she lost all her teeth and jaws to breeding. 

Poor thing.


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeee....Creepy.  Porr 'li thing.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

This dog was voted World's Ugliest Dog a few years ago. It died of cancer within the last couple of years. It was pretty old. Poor guy/gal!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Chinese crested hairless lose their teeth its normal and they are not disquailfed if they have missing teeth. but it is a disquailfication if the powderpuffs have missing teeth.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The hairless chinese cresteds have teeth problems. It is linked to the gene that produces hairlessness. Think of the other hairless animals in the animal kingdom... pigs, elephants. They don't have teeth... they have TUSKS. This gene that produces no hair also is linked to poor teeth. Of course the hairless cresteds don't have tusks. But they do have poorly formed teeth and most will lose their teeth at a young age, in spite of meticulous care. It's just how they are made. 

So an older hairless crested will have the tongue hanging out. NO teeth to keep it in the mouth. 

Just an oddity built into the breed. 

Brodysmom


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

FernChi4Me said:


> Aww, bless it! I think it's sweet  Well I'd own her anyway


ukeright:

I couldn't do it. No, no, no...he looks too much like the dogs off John Carpenter's The Thing, and that movie gave me nightmares for months.

Same reason I couldn't own this dog:










Here's a clip from the movie. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3I2rDZAJQg&feature=related

See...too strong of a resemblence! :shiver: At least I think it's the right clip. I couldn't watch it to be sure...just typed in search parameters. That's like my all-time cringe-when-I-even-think-about-it scene.


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Oh My Goodness. Honestly, even as it's momma, I would have a hard time giving him any kisses! WOW! :tard:


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

*shudders* Learn something new everyday. To this point the only dogs I've seen like that have been BYB saves on Animal Planet. 

Poor things. I wonder if that is uncomfy for their tongues.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

99% of the dogs in the ugly contest are CC mixes


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Kioana said:


> 99% of the dogs in the ugly contest are CC mixes


mostly, this year the winner was boxer mix with a nasty underbite...he didnt even look that ugly compared to sum of those cc's that have been on there. *shudders* Thank the lord mine is a cute one lol


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

My mom lost all her teeth at an early age, but she doesn't seem to be in any discomfort, so I imagine they're alright too. Of course, her tongue doesn't hang out...except when she's sleeping...so that might make a big difference.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I didn't realise Chinese Crested sufferred so with teeth loss, what a shame people have bred them so. I know hairless guinea pigs have all kinds of health issues, but not sure about their teeth, they certainly have them though.

x


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> I didn't realise Chinese Crested sufferred so with teeth loss, what a shame people have bred them so. I know hairless guinea pigs have all kinds of health issues, but not sure about their teeth, they certainly have them though.
> 
> x


Its not really a shame since it comes with the hairless gene, because the powderpuff dont suffer from it at all. All powderpuffs that I have seen and owned had beauitful tusks. But not all hairless suffer from teeth lost, only sum do. They are trying to breed them where they get the powderpuffs prefect teeth. So they say the hairy hairless have a better luck in the with holding on to all of their teeth than the true hairless. 

Every breed has its lil quarks and problems...that happens with selective breeding...blame the humans not the dogs.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think he's kinda cute.  I'm sure he is a little love bug even though his outer appearance isn't so appealing.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea i saw the boxer he wasn't ugly at all. which is stupid lol but they may have wanted to give another breed a win.

sucks they don't put it on TV no more


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

As my DHubby would say "THAT'S JUST WRONG!!!" Poor thing


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor baby....He is cute in his way.


----------

